# Surge Protector Installed Finally



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm an hvac by trade so the install was pretty easy. They had a 6x6 box in the battery compartment between the outside wire and the outback. I was gonna first make up a couple of plugs so I could disconnect the unit without opening it up. but then I thought why do the extra work. I removed their 6x6 box and just put the surge protector in its place. Bolted down nice and now I be protected whenever I plug in. if it ever does pop I can just wire it out by hand till I can replace it and hook up to my genny.

Not sure where to mount the remote sensor yet. Used it on my last 5 day track/camping trip. Worked no problems.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Have you had problems where you needed to install the surge protector?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice! Have you had problems where you needed to install the surge protector?


Nope just read the horror stories of people hooking up to bad power sources, losing the a/c, fridge microwave and so forth. not to mention the picture or two of a burned down RV.

I figured for $200 it would be worth it to put one in! Found this 30 amp model for a fantastic price on the webs from an rv dealer. Lots of rv forums said this progressive one was pretty good and they are good on replacements.

Was gonna get the plug in kinds but was worried somebody might steel it while i was away from the camper. So hardwired it was.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

forceten said:


> Nice! Have you had problems where you needed to install the surge protector?


Nope just read the horror stories of people hooking up to bad power sources, losing the a/c, fridge microwave and so forth. not to mention the picture or two of a burned down RV.

I figured for $200 it would be worth it to put one in! Found this 30 amp model for a fantastic price on the webs from an rv dealer. Lots of rv forums said this progressive one was pretty good and they are good on replacements.

Was gonna get the plug in kinds but was worried somebody might steel it while i was away from the camper. So hardwired it was.
[/quote]

Good point - I've seen the plugin type and thought the same thing. Too expensive to have someone just walk off with it.......


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

I got the 50A model of the same unit...been very satisfied with it and don't have to worry about the pedastal anymore. I've had it shut down power twice on a lost ground issue. Personnel notified and they immediately effected repairs. Well worth the money to me, especially w/the increased risk associated with the 50A hookup.

Roger


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I got 'surged ' twice , both times at my home hookup . For $ 165 my power company installed a protector at my meter ring ! Now my TT and home are protected , [ fingers crossed ]. 
The first time that I was surged was on my Itasco Sprinter motor home with the Mercedes diesel engine , repair was $ 8,000 for the engine computers and steering column and $ 4,000 for the coach.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I got 'surged ' twice , both times at my home hookup . For $ 165 my power company installed a protector at my meter ring ! Now my TT and home are protected , [ fingers crossed ].
> The first time that I was surged was on my Itasco Sprinter motor home with the Mercedes diesel engine , repair was $ 8,000 for the engine computers and steering column and $ 4,000 for the coach.


I am lost here. The input power is 120 AC. Engine computers must be operating from 12VDC battery. How does AC surge kill it?


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

forceten said:


> I'm an hvac by trade so the install was pretty easy. They had a 6x6 box in the battery compartment between the outside wire and the outback. I was gonna first make up a couple of plugs so I could disconnect the unit without opening it up. but then I thought why do the extra work. I removed their 6x6 box and just put the surge protector in its place. Bolted down nice and now I be protected whenever I plug in. if it ever does pop I can just wire it out by hand till I can replace it and hook up to my genny.
> 
> Not sure where to mount the remote sensor yet. Used it on my last 5 day track/camping trip. Worked no problems.


What is the Joule rating for this surge suppressor?

Is there a reset button on your unit to reset it after it trips?


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

There are many points where both systems are needed to make something work . My television, micro-wave, dash radio, all the wires in the steering column, and several computers in the engine as well as my electric steps were all fried crisp ? How did it do it, magic !


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> What is the Joule rating for this surge suppressor?
> 
> Is there a reset button on your unit to reset it after it trips?


This model is an auto reset with a delay for the a/c if its running. So small surges or brown outs will trip the unit and it will shut off power to the camper and then auto reset when its safe. Any BIG short/short will fry the unit and hopfully protect the camper. then you have to replace the unit. But at that point I rather replace the surge untit then items in the camper. Progressive is said to be really good. 3 years in and they will replace the unit for free. They like seeing the old units and how they held up if tripped.

This is the model I got (much cheaper then the list price from the manufacturer

Item Name: 30amp Hardwired EMS with Remote Display
Item Number: EMS-HW30C

Here is their description

http://www.progressiveindustries.net/ems_hw30c.htm

Here is the pdf manual in case you wanted to read

http://www.progressiveindustries.net/manuals/EMS-HW30C.pdf


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like something that would be very useful. Where did you mount this in the camper? Opps my bad. Didn't look at the pictures. Only problem is that my incoming line is in back enclosed in the wall by the fridge. Could remove the power box and install it or something like that.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Foreceten, 
Thanks for the links. I am going to get one for my OB. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Foreceten,
> Thanks for the links. I am going to get one for my OB. Better safe than sorry...


This is who I bought from, free shipping and no tax

http://www.lawrencerv.com/products.asp?cat=3


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

foreceten -

I like your setup very much - nice job. I have been using a portable plug-in surge protector for three-years and it has not "grown legs" yet. It is a Camping World unit that I got for ~$120.00. After three years of campgrounds - no surge issues yet (fingers crossed).


----------

